# Poor Bella



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

This morning when I woke up I went to feed Bella and get ready for work. When I walked into my bathroom (where her litter box is) it was a big blood mess . Bella's stool was very loose, mucousy, and bloody. She is 10 years old and has been on the same diet since January to try and help her lose weight. I took a stool sample to the vet and it was free of parasites but had to be sent out to be tested for other things. I don't know what I will do if this is something very serious that cannot be treated with antibiotics or due to stress colitis.. please keep her in your prayers!!!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I hope Bella will be okay. xx

Try not to fear the worst. Holly, my now 11 year old Labrador has diabetes and was over weight (49 kilos at the time). She literally got to the point where she struggled to move about without help. We changed her diet, and got her down to (at the last vet visit, two weeks ago) 34.50. This all sounds irrelevant, I know, but about a year into her diet, she was going to the toilet and her poop was very bloody. We took her to the vets and they were able to give her some tablets which sorted her pretty much within a week or two. 

Keep us updated on Bella. xx


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh poor Bella in sorry to hear this - I can only imagine the fright you got.
I hope the results come back okay and she can be treated.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Oh poor Bella in sorry to hear this - I can only imagine the fright you got.
> I hope the results come back okay and she can be treated.


thank you!



Therm said:


> I hope Bella will be okay. xx
> 
> Try not to fear the worst. Holly, my now 11 year old Labrador has diabetes and was over weight (49 kilos at the time). She literally got to the point where she struggled to move about without help. We changed her diet, and got her down to (at the last vet visit, two weeks ago) 34.50. This all sounds irrelevant, I know, but about a year into her diet, she was going to the toilet and her poop was very bloody. We took her to the vets and they were able to give her some tablets which sorted her pretty much within a week or two.
> 
> Keep us updated on Bella. xx


When I took her to the vet in January I knew she was overweight because she was having trouble walking.. hips seemed to hurt, and well the other cats were picking on her and attacking.. she kept messing in the kitchen in fear of being attacked on the way to the litter box downstairs. She now lives with me in a separate part of the house and is getting around much better. She was 22 lbs in January.. and had only lost 1 pound by June so we had to cut her food back more. She is Maine ****/ Egyptian Mew mix so she is supposed to be a big cat.. she's not super flabby or anything but the vet advised a diet and we have been. she is acting normal other than the bloody stool.. I will give an update when I get the results.. shes my baby!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Bella isn't feeling well.  I know very well how stressful situations like these can be and I'm sending my prayers and best wishes to your Bella.
I'm wishing your girl a steady and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Prayer's for your Bella...:hug:


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thinking of you and Bella. Hope you'll be reassured, and all will be well, very soon.x


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

Prayers for a rapid recovery for Bella. Could she have eaten something contraband? Is she allowed outside at will? Could she have eaten a poisoned rat?Did the vet give you anything to coat her intestine? She would turn into a very mad Budgie with long claws. Hugs and healing wishes for your little one.
Jo Ann:hug:ray:


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Jo Ann said:


> Prayers for a rapid recovery for Bella. Could she have eaten something contraband? Is she allowed outside at will? Could she have eaten a poisoned rat?Did the vet give you anything to coat her intestine? She would turn into a very mad Budgie with long claws. Hugs and healing wishes for your little one.
> Jo Ann:hug:ray:


She cannot go outside .. and no I don't think she has eaten anything contraband.. the vet gave her sucralfate for the next 7 days.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry your precious Bella is unwell!

On my birthday five years ago (before I had birds) my cat, Simba, ate a shoe (don't ask, I don't know how she did it :scare and had to have a multi-thousand dollar surgery  I completely know how you feel and am sending you all the good prayers and wishes I have. 
:hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> I'm so sorry your precious Bella is unwell!
> 
> On my birthday five years ago (before I had birds) my cat, Simba, ate a shoe (don't ask, I don't know how she did it :scare and had to have a multi-thousand dollar surgery  I completely know how you feel and am sending you all the good prayers and wishes I have.
> :hug:


I am sorry BUT surely you can not expect us to ask " HOW DID SHE EAT A SHOE :laughing:


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

so just a quick update.. Bella's stool was completely normal this morning!! couple more days for results! thank you for all of the support!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's very good news, I'm glad Bella's condition has improved and she's feeling better! I'll keep my prayers for your Bella's full health and for good test results.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear things are better. I adopted a 9 yr old cat last December. He began to have the same problem with his stools you described as well as a lot of vomiting. After many tests and various meds and diet changes, he had an ultrasound and the vet said there was a slight thickening of the intestinal wall, typical of irritable bowel syndrome. I suspected that all of this could be stress related as he has endured being given up my his previous owner and was in a shelter for about 6 mos before I adopted him and then he had to adapt to my house with another cat. I bought some Feliway diffusers and plugged them in around the house (these emit a feline pheromone that calms cats). His symptoms began to subside and he now only once in a while has a bad stool and rarely vomits and he is not on any medication for it.
Maybe the Feliway could help Bella and the other cats cope with each other.
I know what it's like to live in a house divided, for many years I had groups of cats that did not get along and had to separate the house.
If you are not familiar with Feliway here is a link that will explain
Feliway


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Very glad to hear there's been an improvement. Long may it continue. X


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I spoke too soon.. tonight we had another bloody stool.. more solid but probably from the medicine they gave her.. and because she never emptied her food bowl.. rather than 5 small meals today she has had 4.. this is very much not like her:S.. she is always sprinting to her food dish any time someone stands up!




on a positive note.. she seems very happy laying with me purring away..  these results cannot come soon enough


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

*Results are in..*

and the diarrheal panel was also negative for viral illness, bacterial infection, and mega colon. I am happy about this however we still have unsolved mystery because Bella continues to show blood in her stool. Since she acts normal otherwise and is still eating and drinking..she has been switched to wet canned food for sensitive stomachs for the weekend and the pet store did not carry a probiotic powder so she will be getting 2oz of raw goat milk until I can order the powder online.. If the blood does not clear up by Monday she will be going in for an exam. Oh how I hope this is just stress colitis or something similar and nothing more complicated.. fingers crossed. thanks again for all of the support!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery for beautiful little Bella. :hug:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

We're all rooting for your Bella's full recovery, hopefully things will settle soon.


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

She hasnt eaten any chicken bones has she? They can cause problems.Hope she is soon well.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

marya said:


> She hasnt eaten any chicken bones has she? They can cause problems.Hope she is soon well.


nope, no chicken bones.. no human food at all


----------

